# Recommend Hikes with hard up / easy down?



## jon44 (Sep 12, 2011)

Going down is really hard on my body and some congenital joint problems I have. I'm looking for recommendations for hikes that have challenging up sections and very easy or "no" down sections. 

By way of example, my favorite is Huntington's Ravine, then taking the hiker's shuttle down. An example of "easy" down is Tripyramids, where there's a nice easy ridge trail off the summit.

Any recommendations for similar situations appreciated.

Thanks,

Jon



  Reply  Quote  Top  Bottom  Edit


----------



## billski (Sep 12, 2011)

What kind of vertical and what kind of trail length are you looking for?


----------



## jon44 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm looking for something that takes between 3 and 6 hours.  More vertical the better...


----------



## David Metsky (Sep 12, 2011)

Without knowing how fast you hike the recommendations could be a bit off, but here are some suggestions.


Moosilauke via Gorge Brook (up) and Carriage Road to Snapper (down).
Or Moosilauke via Beaver Brook (up) and Carriage Road->Snapper (down) - requires a car spot
Wildcat 'D' via the Wildcat Ridge trail (up) and the ski trails (down).
Pierce via Crawford Path->Mizpah Cutoff->Webster Cliff trail (up) and Crawford Path (down)
Monroe and Eisenhower via Ammonosuc Ravine Trail->Crawford Path (up) and Edmands Path (down) - this one is probably longer than 6 hours and requires a car spot


----------



## billski (Sep 12, 2011)

David Metsky said:


> Without knowing how fast you hike the recommendations could be a bit off, but here are some suggestions.
> 
> 
> Moosilauke via Gorge Brook (up) and Carriage Road to Snapper (down).



Dave, Great suggestion on Moosilauke.


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Sep 12, 2011)

Ha, question...How can you have a lot of challenging up and NO down??? Besides cheating and hitchin' a ride like you said??

Maybe hike Cannon via Kinsman Ridge and hop the tram for a ride? Do they offer one-way trips is the question there, I guess.

Another thought would be Flume via Flume Slide trail, then (with a car spot at Lincoln Woods) take the Osseo Trail down. This option may go beyond 6 hours depending on your pace, though.


----------



## jon44 (Sep 12, 2011)

Gnarcissaro said:


> Ha, question...How can you have a lot of challenging up and NO down???



I have no shame and am willing to get down in any (biomechanically easy) way that presents itself--tram, van ride, gondola, stashed mountain bike in the woods, etc.


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey, not saying right or wrong, hike your own hike.

But, IMO that's half a hike.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 13, 2011)

...Come on Gnarcissaro he wants to Base Jump the descent!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttz5oPpF1Js


----------



## jon44 (Sep 13, 2011)

Gnarcissaro said:


> Hey, not saying right or wrong,...But, IMO that's half a hike.



Passive-aggressivity in its purest form...


----------



## jon44 (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for great recommendations.

Just wondering if anyone can comment on hikes up Mt. Mansfield (in connection with taking Stowe's gondola down)?


----------



## David Metsky (Sep 13, 2011)

Sure, you can take the Long Trail just past the last parking lot entrance on 108.  Park there and take the trail up to Taft Lodge, then take the Profanity trail to the summit.  I'm not sure exactly how you get back down to the upper tram station but it will involve some steep descent.


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Sep 14, 2011)

David Metsky said:


> I'm not sure exactly how you get back down to the upper tram station but it will involve some steep descent.



It would involve a .8 or so decent combining the LT south and then hopping a left on the Cliff Trail ( I believe is the name, or Gondola Tr,) which sounds steep but I've never hiked it.

And you can take the LT directly to the summit if you'd like w/o setting foot on Profanity.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 15, 2011)

If you can spot a car up at a higher elevation that helps. Oh and your doing just fine wanting the up, it's still an incredible workout, don't let anyone tell you different. I would think it would be a snap to hitch down the auto road on Washington. Tourist would helpful up there I'm sure. I've hitchhiked the auto road on Mt Evans in summer to ski laps off the summit. People are usually more than happy if there's room.


----------

